# Well done!



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 10, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2009)

:lol: WHAT did u feed her? Spinach!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 10, 2009)

Fly is not very convenient for me. Roaches instead are used exclusively.

Really can not explain why!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, Luke! Congratulations to her and to you.  What is the average length of ootheca of this species?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 10, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Very nice, Luke! Congratulations to her and to you.  What is the average length of ootheca of this species?


Don't really know exactly how long as it should. Mine are always fall into the range of 3.5-4.5 cm.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that the same mantis who had a structural failure with the last ooth? I'm still hoping you kept that one!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 10, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Is that the same mantis who had a structural failure with the last ooth? I'm still hoping you kept that one!


No, that was # 4, and this is # 5 female; still keep the deformed ooth.


----------



## dafke14 (Feb 10, 2009)

Idd well done Luke keep us informed how many nimphs hatched from it , maybe a record


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 10, 2009)

dafke said:


> Idd well done Luke keep us informed how many nimphs hatched from it , maybe a record


Thanks Dave, that looks definitely stunning.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 11, 2009)

How many nymphs do you usually get out of one of your ooths?

Mine is about 4.5 cm. any suggestions on how many nymphs I might get?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 11, 2009)

robelgado said:


> How many nymphs do you usually get out of one of your ooths?Mine is about 4.5 cm. any suggestions on how many nymphs I might get?


Anywhere from 0 to 100 depanding on quality of the ooth,

if everthing worked right, the first few ooth yields at nominal rate of 60.

Others may have different experiences.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2009)

THat's one good looking ooth Luke lets hope it hatch out handsomely for you.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 11, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> THat's one good looking ooth Luke lets hope it hatch out handsomely for you.


Another week to go for the first ooth to hatch, and that is moment of the truth.


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

I flabbergasted length oothek H. cornatus


----------

